# 'Not Exactly a Nightmare More a Dream Shattered'



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Not exactly a nightmare, more a dream shattered. Who could have imagined two years ago what was in store for us, and many more like us, who wanted to live the dream? Especially, as we thought we had done everything right; read the books, done our research and knew exactly what property suited our future needs. For us that was a modern stone built property within a village community away from the hustle and bustle, but still within easy reach of Paphos. Bought off plan at a reasonable price two years ago in the village of Polemi with its local shops, bank, tavernas and excellent school facilities we thought yes we’d done it! We even had a five year plan to include long term rental before making the permanent move ourselves. As everybody knows the rest is history. The loss in value of UK property and the resulting equity gap between sale and purchase is currently too much for the nerves and we have been forced to reassess our position financially. We have had to be realistic, and for that reason are looking to sadly sell. Hopefully, to ride the storm here then to look at long term rental in Cyprus, which probably in hindsight would have been the better option to begin with! The good news is that we continue to live in what is quintessentially a typical English village, with fine rural views, which we had hoped to swop for the Cypriot equivalent. The bad new is that it's ‘blooming’ cold here! On the bright side, we’ll continue to view with interest contributions to the ‘forum site’ and probably feel slightly jealous of those who have achieved the ultimate dream. In the meantime ..........! PM us if you wish. Best wishes to all Chris and Andrea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Not exactly a nightmare, more a dream shattered. Who could have imagined two years ago what was in store for us, and many more like us, who wanted to live the dream? Especially, as we thought we had done everything right; read the books, done our research and knew exactly what property suited our future needs. For us that was a modern stone built property within a village community away from the hustle and bustle, but still within easy reach of Paphos. Bought off plan at a reasonable price two years ago in the village of Polemi with its local shops, bank, tavernas and excellent school facilities we thought yes we’d done it! We even had a five year plan to include long term rental before making the permanent move ourselves. As everybody knows the rest is history. The loss in value of UK property and the resulting equity gap between sale and purchase is currently too much for the nerves and we have been forced to reassess our position financially. We have had to be realistic, and for that reason are looking to sadly sell. Hopefully, to ride the storm here then to look at long term rental in Cyprus, which probably in hindsight would have been the better option to begin with! The good news is that we continue to live in what is quintessentially a typical English village, with fine rural views, which we had hoped to swop for the Cypriot equivalent. The bad new is that it's ‘blooming’ cold here! On the bright side, we’ll continue to view with interest contributions to the ‘forum site’ and probably feel slightly jealous of those who have achieved the ultimate dream. In the meantime anybody want to buy a villa? Probably a bit naughty for asking, but one has to try! PM us if you wish. Best wishes to all Chris and Andrea


WOOPS, Bad lad Chris


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> WOOPS, Bad lad Chris


Hi Veronica,
Feel really guilty now & have edited my initial thread. Difficult to make a tongue in cheek comment without stating the obvious!
Speak soon.
Regards, Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Feel really guilty now & have edited my initial thread. Difficult to make a tongue in cheek comment without stating the obvious!
> Speak soon.
> Regards, Chris


aww Chris,
At least it was fairly subtle


----------

